# 12/04/20 Round 2 - New Sci-fi Model Kit Announcement! (Youtube)



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

4PM EST, so 1PM pacific, although I seem to remember things be slightly off last time. How many can there be to take up a whole livestream? Usually they've shared the stream with auto releases. Anyway...guesses? We're pretty sure about that 1/1000 Voyager, right?. Jamie described a non-scale 1999 kit last time, so I'm guessing a Stun Gun/Commlock combo...


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Stungun and Commlock would be great! But with Sixteen 12 releasing their's with sound and lights I wonder if that will be it.


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

That Sixteen 12 set is super nice but really pricey...it could be that Round 2 is positioning their own set as a more cost-conscious alternative. I can't think what other subject for 1999 would be "non-scale"...unless they're doing a "box-scale" kit of something like the Ultra Probe.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Would the commlock/stungun be 1/1 scale?


I hope thats whats coming! I agree the Sixteen-12 is pricy, I would have ordered it except for the toy-like
gap between the two sides of the commlock. If I'm spending $170 I don't want to have to re-work them.
Thanks for the heads up on the video!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I hope it's not the comlock and gun to be honest especially as Sixteen12 are doing those I'd rather one of the ships.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Jamie Hood stated in the last announcement video that the next _Space 1999_ kit would not be in the 1/72 scale line. So, a full-scale kit of the Commlock and Stun Gun would certainly fit that, as would a 1/48 scale Hawk, or a 1/96 scale Meta Probe, Ultra Probe, or Swift (although I would welcome any of these in 1/72!), or perhaps a 1/192 (5-1/2") or smaller scale kit of an Eagle and launchpad diorama similar to what Sixteen12 is offering in their diecast line.

As for _Star Trek, _Thomas published a 1/1000 and 1/350 scale kit size chart back in the early 2000s, when he was the contracted designer of the _Star Trek_ kit line for Polar Lights, of which the _Voyager_ was represented in both scales, so that could certainly be a strong contender for the upcoming 1/1000 kit since it would not break the bank in tooling costs to produce it. As for the _Reliant_ being the next 1/350 kit, Jamie stated that they would need to be granted direct access to the filming miniature, or otherwise be provided with accurate measurements and orthographic views in order to make a worthy representation in that scale. Unless the situation has changed, that may still be further in the future. So, that may leave other craft like the _Botany Bay_, Klingon D7, Romulan Bird-of-Prey, or the _Grissom_ from the original series and movies as well as the DS9 _Defiant_ as possible 1/350 contenders. The _Excelsior_ has been discussed previously as a possibility but would represent a rather large tooling cost which Round 2 may not be willing to invest in at this time.

Anyway, I'm not so old that I don't enjoy the fun of speculating upcoming kit announcements. We'll all find out soon!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Just to be different, I'd like to see Round 2 produce a model of the Voyager probe from the 
Voyager's Return" episode. It's easily my most favorite episode from the series!

Larry


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)




----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

I'd LOVE to see the 1999 Voyager probe as a kit, that episode is one of the better ones and Jeremy Kemp was terrific as Queller. In 1/48 it wouldn't be that large, and it does have _some_ repeating parts which would make it less costly to tool. But if we do see it it would probably be 1/72 scale, the same as with almost every other non-Eagle/Hawk ship that's a candidate for kitting. But Trek Ace makes a good point on scale. And ships like the Ultra and Meta probes have MORE repeating shapes, thus making them more likely suspects. Would love figure kits too but I know Round 2 has disavowed them. As for Trek...I think Voyager and possibly a 1/1000 K'tinga, or maybe that 1/350 Kronos 1 variant they've talked about. Honestly, it's just exciting that we're getting more Trek/1999 - period!


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

Mach 7, I'd expect any Stun Gun/Commlock kit would be 1/1...there are certainly 1999 cosplayers, especially in Britain, who'd love a set like that. That Sixteen 12 set is certainly awesome with the light effects and audio, but I know some folks are unhappy with the chrome parts versus metal on the Commlock considering the price. It'd be great to have options...


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I'll take anything Space 1999! Any scale.

My preference would be for the 1/1 Commlock and Stungun!

As for Trek, all I'm interested is TOS. Give me a 1/350 D-7 and Romulan BOP of some new figures. A new bridge would be cool, as would a 1/2 scale set model like the one Matt Jefferies built for the directors. I know its a long shot, but they could release it as many kits.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to the boards @madridblonko 🤙


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

I still argue for the Alpha laser tanks. Even though they appear in one episode, they are standard Alpha equipment and since the Chieftain tank body is the same on all three there is some repeatability.


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

Quick update...the stream occurs at 12PM Pacific...


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

Mach7, Jamie Hood has wanted to do TOS figure kits for years. One idea he had was to do each character at their bridge station so you'd have a bridge diorama once you had all the figures. Unfortunately all the consumer feedback they have gotten indicates a vast preference for Trek vehicle kits over figures. But I'd be on those figure kits in a heartbeat. I think Jamie also suggested a Kirk vs. Gorn dio...


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

Annnd...Steve Iverson mentioned in an update email that both he and Jamie Hood will be guests on an Amazing Scale Modelers livestream Saturday morning. Topic is what modelers want most - their dream kits, supplies, etc. Have your lists ready!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

JeffBond said:


> I still argue for the Alpha laser tanks. Even though they appear in one episode, they are standard Alpha equipment and since the Chieftain tank body is the same on all three there is some repeatability.



I'd love the tanks!

Other than the Stungun/Commlock every other ship they release will have been seen in only one episode, like the Hawk!

I always hope for a kit of Delmer Powys Plebus Gwent!


----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

Ross Bailey said:


> Mach 7, I'd expect any Stun Gun/Commlock kit would be 1/1...there are certainly 1999 cosplayers, especially in Britain, who'd love a set like that. That Sixteen 12 set is certainly awesome with the light effects and audio, but I know some folks are unhappy with the chrome parts versus metal on the Commlock considering the price. It'd be great to have options...


When Sixteen 12 showed pictures of the stun gun and comlock there were some who complained about the painted plastic as metal instead of using metal parts. Sixteen 12 responded that with the electronics inside already made the cost a little high and if they were to used metal parts then the cost would be very expensive. It's a trade-off. I guess for those who buy the set and want the metal parts can buy replacement parts and upgrade their set.


----------



## Larvinator59 (Jul 3, 2016)

Ross Bailey said:


> 4PM EST, so 1PM pacific, although I seem to remember things be slightly off last time. How many can there be to take up a whole livestream? Usually they've shared the stream with auto releases. Anyway...guesses? We're pretty sure about that 1/1000 Voyager, right?. Jamie described a non-scale 1999 kit last time, so I'm guessing a Stun Gun/Commlock combo...





Ross Bailey said:


> 4PM EST, so 1PM pacific, although I seem to remember things be slightly off last time. How many can there be to take up a whole livestream? Usually they've shared the stream with auto releases. Anyway...guesses? We're pretty sure about that 1/1000 Voyager, right?. Jamie described a non-scale 1999 kit last time, so I'm guessing a Stun Gun/Commlock combo...


Star Trek please


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

1/1000 voyager for star trek

1/1 stun gun and commlock for space 1999

EDIT:

Both in the $30-50 price range
release April to May


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Two more kits to be announced soon, after the Voyager and Commlock/Stun Gun. Another Space 1999 and another Star Trek kit will be announced. Also Jamie answered my question and confirmed an interior Galileo is in the works.


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

Steve Iverson has pictures up:









Round 2 News UPDATED: Voyager 1K and 1999 props


I've added a photo gallery of the new kits, using screen grabs from the webcast. I've also listed the kits for preorder on the CultTVman Hobbyshop page. Ple




culttvman.com


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Both are very cool!


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

A buddy of mine says he thinks the Voyager's nacelle's look off to him...but I don't see it. Anyone else think they're not quite right? I'm certainly happy with it, it seems like Round 2 keeps getting better and better with minute detail. Edited to Add - So a post on Cult's Facebook page mentions that the R2 prototype's nacelles are accurate to the filming miniature, but the Revell kit's are not.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

While I don't care about the Voyager myself and I'm very happy for those who want it, the Stungun and Commlock are kind of holy grail kits for me! I'm very happy they are coming out.

Any idea who did the research on the Space 1999 kits?

As with previous kits that Jamie has shepherded through R2 I expect they will both be VERY accurate within the limitations of Injection molded plastic.

A very big THANK YOU to Jamie and R2!


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

In retrospect, it's surprising that neither Airfix nor Fundimensions/MPC did a Stun Gun/Commlock combo back in the day.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

If they did they probably would have done what AMT did with the exploration set!


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

Oh yeah, I figured if they'd been done they would've been the same "fun-size" as the Trek Exploration Set! 

I'm not sure exactly who did the research, but if it was Jim Small and Jamie himself it wouldn't surprise me.

I'd love a Gwent kit too...he does have _many_ repeating shapes with his "feet". I think the biggest challenge to a styrene Gwent kit would actually be the spoke legs. They'd probably have to be metal tubing to support the main body, and I'm not sure Round 2 would go for that or not. There was a really nice Gwent garage kit that was featured in the Sci-Fi and Fantasy Modeler 1999 special some years back, produced in Britain. Wish I could remember who produced it...it may be out of production...


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

The way Jamie talked about it, He could very well have done the research and it looks like he did a good job!

I remember the DPF Gwent kit. It was pricy and just a tad daunting with all the legs!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Welp, neither of those appeals to me, so I'm anxious to see the next announcement.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Well, that was a big disappointment. I'm happy for you guys that wanted these kits, and they do look good, but neither holds any interest to me. Would have much rather seen a 1/1000 K't'inga or new tool TOS Bridge or new tool TOS Enterprise/Refit in scale with either of the original AMT kits. Voyager was always one of the poorest designs for a Star Trek ship, IMHO. As for the Space 1999 kits, again I can understand why some would want this, but since I'm neither a cosplayer or 7 years old, this kit will be a hard pass. With so many Space 1999 ships/vehicles R2 could chose from (Ultra Probe, 1/72 Eagle with lab module, 1/72 & 1/48 Swift, laser tanks, etc.), and based on what I see in forums, a lot of modelers want to see modeled, it's strange that R2 would pick these kits to make. Also, the idea of redoing the 1/537 Refit (smooth hull, accurate details) seems silly, by the time they correct everything on that kit, they might as well make a new tool. Hoping the future announcement of next Trek/Space 1999 kit will be good.


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

Well, they will have at least two additional kits coming out in 2021...one Trek, one 1999. And this car kit of Jamie's...intriguing...

I know the announcements disappointed some...but even if the subject doesn't interest you personally, it DOES mean that Trek and 1999 are still viable and popular licenses. That's important...it means that, even if you didn't get something that appeals to you this "round", there'll be continued releases down the road you _might_ like better. It wasn't that long ago that the original Polar Lights had folded...it looked like our part of the hobby was dying with no resurgence on the horizon. This year, we had multiple Trek/1999 releases from Round 2, on time, during a _pandemic_. That's pretty kickass! Considering that for years Round 2 was reticent for various reasons to invest more genre kit tooling dollars, they are now doing so much more and their level of engineering and detail has shot through the roof. Plus, Moebius is continuing production and development on kits. They've almost kitted every 2001 vehicle with the exception of the space station. 15 years ago - who could have imagined that (except maybe Frank Winspur)? And then X-plus has their styrene figure kit line starting in 2021. It's more half full than half empty...


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Not interested in the 1999 kit, but will get the Voyager. Hopefully they will get off the pot and do a 1/1000 Enterprise D, before we all expire! Smoothie please!


----------



## Jparsons1980 (Aug 29, 2020)

I'm happy to see a new-tool Voyager as I've always loved the sleekness of the design. The old Monogram model is long in the tooth and even the recent release from Revell AG is getting scarce. I can understand though how some people would not be too excited by it. The Comlock and Stun Gun are surprising, though. I'll do my part and buy both releases so that we will continue to see new toolings.


----------



## Jparsons1980 (Aug 29, 2020)

edge10 said:


> Not interested in the 1999 kit, but will get the Voyager. Hopefully they will get off the pot and do a 1/1000 Enterprise D, before we all expire!


Yes, I hope to see a new-tool Enterprise D. I am doing the old Ertl kit now and even with aftermarket decals, its proving to be a slog. Honestly, it'll be a "looks good from 3 feet away" sort of model.


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

It's astonishing to me that Jamie thinks so few people want a 1/1000 D. Honestly, when it comes to Round 2 Trek, it seems rare _not_ to hear Trek builders go on about how much they want a 1/1000 D!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Maybe it was me reading into Jamie's comments, But I got the impression that the Stun gun/Commlock were a test for how well 1/1 props replicas sell. I'm guessing that the tooling cost for them was relatively low. I felt that if they sell well we might see a line of Star Trek prop replicas. I like prop replicas. 

Wouldn't a 1/1000 scale be over 2 feet long? The saucer tool could be expensive.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

spock62 said:


> Well, that was a big disappointment. I'm happy for you guys that wanted these kits, and they do look good, but neither holds any interest to me. Would have much rather seen a 1/1000 K't'inga or new tool TOS Bridge or new tool TOS Enterprise/Refit in scale with either of the original AMT kits. Voyager was always one of the poorest designs for a Star Trek ship, IMHO. As for the Space 1999 kits, again I can understand why some would want this, but since I'm neither a cosplayer or 7 years old, this kit will be a hard pass. With so many Space 1999 ships/vehicles R2 could chose from (Ultra Probe, 1/72 Eagle with lab module, 1/72 & 1/48 Swift, laser tanks, etc.), and based on what I see in forums, a lot of modelers want to see modeled, it's strange that R2 would pick these kits to make. Also, the idea of redoing the 1/537 Refit (smooth hull, accurate details) seems silly, by the time they correct everything on that kit, they might as well make a new tool. Hoping the future announcement of next Trek/Space 1999 kit will be good.


Largely agree with that. Voyager's one of my least favourite Trek ships and whilst it's great we're getting more !999 kits I've never really had those 2 at the top of my priority list especially when there's so many other ships and vehicles in the show. Plus they're being done anyway by Sixteen12 and those will have working features. I don't really understand why they picked those when another company is doing working versions. Could be because they might be cheaper to tool up than other things.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

mach7 said:


> Maybe it was me reading into Jamie's comments, But I got the impression that the Stun gun/Commlock were a test for how well 1/1 props replicas sell. I'm guessing that the tooling cost for them was relatively low. I felt that if they sell well we might see a line of Star Trek prop replicas. I like prop replicas.
> 
> Wouldn't a 1/1000 scale be over 2 feet long? The saucer tool could be expensive.


25.296 inches. The saucer would be 18.396 inches wide.


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

I'll probably get both releases. I like props and even though they're not my favorites, it's amazing R2 is going to do the commlock and stun gun and this is an amazing price point compared to what you pay for something like this otherwise. The Voyager likewise isn't one of my favorite ships but it's nice to have it in the 1/1000 line...


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

The Round 2 1999 combo is going to be a nice alternative to those beautiful but expensive Sixteen 12 light and sound versions, especially if you just want them as display pieces. The added bonus is that the kits are being engineered for easy electronics upgrade...I'm not sure you'll have that option with the Sixteen 12 set.

I was surprised that some folks in the chat were confused as to why Round 2 chose 1/1000 for Voyager. Isn't one of the points of interest with the 1/1000 line is to have the ships in a common scale? All lined up on a shelf together?


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

The StunGun/Commlock at $50 is a bargain! The mockups Jamie showed look better than the Sixteen 12 units.

The sixteen 12 set is $200 plus shipping, are plastic, and have an ugly seam where the 2 parts join. 

Cult will ship me my $50 set plus $10 shipping, the Sixteen 12 set will probably set me back at least $250 with shipping. Thats $190 I'll have for a killer light/electronics set! And I'll get to build it!

I don't want to be too harsh with Sixteen 12, they do some nice eagles but I was disappointed with what I have seen of the StunGun/Commlock.


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

I'd love to get that Sixteen 12 set...I really likethe audio cues that come with the Commlock...especially lines from the show with Landau and others. But considering the state of things, there's no way I could financially do it. And...I've not been fond of the color on the Commlock protoypes, it just seems to dark. Not knocking Sixteen 12...I like their stuff too, and with Round 2 they've kept 1999 licensing alive. Their revised Koenig/Carter figures look really good! You know, the aftermarkets for the Round 2 set will probably be _very_ interesting...


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

I'll pass, a 1/1000 scale Voyager does not interest me, I have several of the Revell kits in my stash already so I'm good there. If they ever make a 1/350th version I'll be first in line.
Other than the 22" Eagle I have no interest in Space 1999.


----------



## Jparsons1980 (Aug 29, 2020)

John F said:


> I'll pass, a 1/1000 scale Voyager does not interest me, I have several of the Revell kits in my stash already so I'm good there. If they ever make a 1/350th version I'll be first in line.
> Other than the 22" Eagle I have no interest in Space 1999.


A 1/350 Voyager would make an impressive piece. It would be nearly as big as the 1/350 TOS Enterprise.


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Jparsons1980 said:


> A 1/350 Voyager would make an impressive piece. It would be nearly as big as the 1/350 TOS Enterprise.


Would be a little bigger actually


----------



## Jparsons1980 (Aug 29, 2020)

John F said:


> Would be a little bigger actually


I know it would be a similar size. I remember the press at the time of Voyager's premiere describing the ship as small. Guess it is small compared to a Galaxy Class Starship.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Jparsons1980 said:


> Yes, I hope to see a new-tool Enterprise D. I am doing the old Ertl kit now and even with aftermarket decals, its proving to be a slog. . . .


YES!  Instant best seller: 1/1000th 1701D including the three-nacelled AGT version parts with option to build it either way.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

mach7 said:


> I'd love the tanks!
> 
> Other than the Stungun/Commlock every other ship they release will have been seen in only one episode, like the Hawk!
> 
> I always hope for a kit of Delmer Powys Plebus Gwent!


_Delmer Powys Plebus Gwent _sounds Welsh.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> _Delmer Powys Plebus Gwent _sounds Welsh.


English, do you speak it!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

A 1/350 Voyager would be 38.58 inches long.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

John P said:


> A 1/350 Voyager would be 38.58 inches long.


I wished they had done the Grissom as 1/350. At 1/1000 it's just too small!


----------



## Jparsons1980 (Aug 29, 2020)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> YES!  Instant best seller: 1/1000th 1701D including the three-nacelled AGT version parts with option to build it either way.


You mean from when Riker bought all sorts of add-ons for the Enterprise out of the JC Whitney catalog? 😆


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> YES!  Instant best seller: 1/1000th 1701D including the three-nacelled AGT version parts with option to build it either way.


I'm sure that will be a separate kit, they may, or may not, ever see the light of day.


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

I love the E-D, but the problem is that it is so wide and flat. At 1/1000 it would take up the space of a good sized coffee table to display. You couldn't easily put it on a shelf. It's the same problem with my Hasbro Falcon. When it's in a room it's practically a piece of furniture. Even the scale of the current D kit is a little cumbersome. Our tiny bungalow has only so much space.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

mach7 said:


> Maybe it was me reading into Jamie's comments, But I got the impression that the Stun gun/Commlock were a test for how well 1/1 props replicas sell. I'm guessing that the tooling cost for them was relatively low. I felt that if they sell well we might see a line of Star Trek prop replicas. I like prop replicas.
> 
> Wouldn't a 1/1000 scale be over 2 feet long? The saucer tool could be expensive.


Sorry I'm late to the game! I'm very happy to hear about the Commlock/ stungun kit! Finally an affordable, well researched pair in stryene plastic! I've long wanted someone to do a line of 1/1 scale kits of various SF weapons, in the same vein as L/S models in Japan with their model pistol kits. (look them up. beautiful kits.)

I doubt I'll do any electronics, I'll be very happy with static props. I'll likely put some kind of weight into them to give better heft. I do hope they put a metal belt clip for the Commlock but if not, I suspect the aftermarket will fix that error.

(hint: next kit please be the Forbidden Planet blaster and comms box)

As to the Enterprise-D in 1/1000, you're right, the deep draugh of the primary hull would call for a thicker tool which means more cost, as I understand things. The solution may be to break it into sections as was done for the C57-D, or the entire line of Yamato 2199/2202 kits.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The saucer would be 18 3/8 wide, which fits withing PL's once-quoted 24" square mold limitations. It's a very shallow saucer in halves, I'm not sure why you think it would be considered deep.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> The saucer would be 18 3/8 wide, which fits withing PL's once-quoted 24" square mold limitations. It's a very shallow saucer in halves, I'm not sure why you think it would be considered deep.


Yeah, even if doing the more detailed and slightly deeper hulls of the four-footer special effects model (more likely since it has the ten-forward lounge and had more screen time than the six-footer that the 1/1400th model kit was based on) it shouldn't be much of a problem. If it were made user-friendly for lighting up the windows, all the better. If a more niche subject like the 22" Eagle was produced and sold well at a large scale, I'm not sure where there'd be a problem selling a mega-popular ship like the ST:TNG Enterprise in 1/1000th.

Who knows? If it sold well enough, we could maybe see a Nebula class in the same scale.


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

As big as a 1/0000 E-D would be, I'd still get one in a heartbeat -- especially if it corrected the many flaws on the mid-1980s kit we have all struggled with for 35 years (especially making it easier to light). R2 proved with the 1/350 TOS-E that customers would buy a bigger and accurate reboot of an older kit. Arguably, the E-D and the E-A/Refit are the most popular and biggest selling Enterprise kits in existence. Both current kits are outdated, inaccurate, and really difficult to build. The 1/350 Refit is a nightmare build for many of us -- and even the best builds fall short of looking screen accurate. If there are two kits that would be guaranteed best sellers, it's these two.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Yeah, even if doing the more detailed and slightly deeper hulls of the four-footer special effects model (more likely since it has the ten-forward lounge and had more screen time than the six-footer that the 1/1400th model kit was based on) it shouldn't be much of a problem. If it were made user-friendly for lighting up the windows, all the better. If a more niche subject like the 22" Eagle was produced and sold well at a large scale, I'm not sure where there'd be a problem selling a mega-popular ship like the ST:TNG Enterprise in 1/1000th.
> 
> Who knows? If it sold well enough, we could maybe see a Nebula class in the same scale.


Both correct, and I stand corrected on the depth of the primary hull. 
for some reason I was thinking it was thicker. That darn ship always messes with my perceptions!  

Oh the upcoming nightmare over the two different miniatures of the E-D! The "must be accurate to the filming miniature OR ELSE IT"S CRAP!!!" will be having cows no matter what! 

Yes the 22" Eagle seems to have done well, but don't forget part of it's success, from a commercial/production POV is the use of repeated parts shot from a single tooling. That had to be a HUGE reduction in the overall cost of production. If the primary hull could be designed and broken down in a similar way, common repeated shapes glued to a framework, with dedicated parts for the bridge area, the interconnect with the warp drive hull, and the Captain's gig, that might realize some savings and get the kit made. But maybe the design just isn't symmetrical enough in the base design for that to work. Now if it were Probert's original more 'smooth' design...OH! THAT'S why I thought the saucer had more depth! sheese!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I assume they'd go with the 6-footer. Most people agree the shape of the 4-footer is less graceful.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Steve H said:


> Oh the upcoming nightmare over the two different miniatures of the E-D! The "must be accurate to the filming miniature OR ELSE IT"S CRAP!!!" will be having cows no matter what!


I would MUCH prefer their using the 4-footer over the 6-footer. The beefier hulls give it a more substantial look and the panel detailing is superb. Greg Jein did an excellent job updating the look of the ship, IMHO. 

However, whichever filming miniature they choose, I hope they pay attention to detail on the scale of the what they've done on some of the more recent models produced.

As for the inevitable "battle" between fans of the 4-footer and fans of the 6-footer, I won't mind so much the back and forth as long as the neither-fish-nor-fowl CGI version doesn't win in the end.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> I assume they'd go with the 6-footer. Most people agree the shape of the 4-footer is less graceful.


It's always been a little _too _graceful to my eyes. The beefier 4-footer, being a little less extreme--a little blunter--in its lines, makes it a bit more believable of a ship. But, yeah, I could respect either way they go.


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm exactly the opposite. For me, the E-D 6-footer vs. the 4-footer question is the same as the Millennium Falcon 5-footer vs. the 3-footer. The larger versions are the originals and the smaller ones are imitations built for ease and convenience of shooting. One is the star and the other is the stunt double, so to speak. The original 6-footer is the one Gene Roddenberry approved and better matches his philosophy that the ship was supposed to be elegant and reflect form over function. The smaller version was created for the low-rez non-HD TV standards of the day. They used the 6-footer for Generations because it could actually hold up on the big screen. But, it all comes down to a matter of personal taste. We should be so lucky R2 even gets to the point of having to make such a decision.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Hunk A Junk said:


> I'm exactly the opposite. For me, the E-D 6-footer vs. the 4-footer question is the same as the Millennium Falcon 5-footer vs. the 3-footer. The larger versions are the originals and the smaller ones are imitations built for ease and convenience of shooting. One is the star and the other is the stunt double, so to speak. The original 6-footer is the one Gene Roddenberry approved and better matches his philosophy that the ship was supposed to be elegant and reflect form over function. The smaller version was created for the low-rez non-HD TV standards of the day. They used the 6-footer for Generations because it could actually hold up on the big screen. But, it all comes down to a matter of personal taste. We should be so lucky R2 even gets to the point of having to make such a decision.


I fully appreciate where you're coming from. My point of origin approaching this matter is probably a lot different since I never fully appreciated the ship design until the Greg Jein version was used onscreen. It balanced things out a little more to my eye and made it a more palatable design. I went from not liking the design initially to coming to appreciate it a lot more once Jein's model dominated the special effects. The three-nacelled version--based on the 4-footer--really fulfilled the potential of the basic design and remains one of my all-time favorite ships. A model kit could be based on the 4-footer and offer the extra parts for the AGT ship AND be fully accurate built either way.


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

I can see the appeal, especially for R2, of making the kit customizable to the AGT version. In the end, R2 needs to make money. I remember Greg Jein's version of the TOS-E for the DS9 episode and at the time thinking it was a very faithful adaptation of the original. Now, however, knowing a lot more about the original from the Smithsonian restoration and building the R2 kit I can see all the places where the proportions and detailing on Jein's version are slightly off. Now that I know what to look for, I can't not see the wrong details. That's how I look at the E-D 4-footer. For two and a half seasons, the E-D was the 6-footer. When I first saw the 4-footer, it just didn't look 'right.' It often depends on what you first see and what strikes your fancy. For example, I still prefer the proportions and detailing on the ANH Devastator star destroyer more than the larger and more detailed ESB version. I know I'm in the minority there.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Hunk A Junk said:


> I can see the appeal, especially for R2, of making the kit customizable to the AGT version. In the end, R2 needs to make money. I remember Greg Jein's version of the TOS-E for the DS9 episode and at the time thinking it was a very faithful adaptation of the original. Now, however, knowing a lot more about the original from the Smithsonian restoration and building the R2 kit I can see all the places where the proportions and detailing on Jein's version are slightly off. Now that I know what to look for, I can't not see the wrong details. That's how I look at the E-D 4-footer. For two and a half seasons, the E-D was the 6-footer. When I first saw the 4-footer, it just didn't look 'right.' It often depends on what you first see and what strikes your fancy. For example, I still prefer the proportions and detailing on the ANH Devastator star destroyer more than the larger and more detailed ESB version. I know I'm in the minority there.


Finally getting to watch the live stream from the 4th and I'll be darned if they don't actually discuss a 1/1000th 1701D with customizable parts to create the AGT version. I suppose that's what generated earlier references in this thread. 

My speculation: judging from Jaime Hood's statements in regard to the Voyager, they would choose the 4-footer as the ship to base a new kit on since he prefers the _hero version physical model_ which the 4-footer was--at least since it was built. The 4-footer was used almost exclusively for new shots instead of the 6-footer for the rest of the series--4+ years.

Jaime's attention to detail would also dictate that it would be the 4-footer if the AGT version extra parts are included since that is the model the AGT version was built upon. I'm also glad to have heard his explicitly stating that he would not go with a CGI model as a reference if a physical model is available.

And, yeah, Hunk, I agree with you about the look of the ANH star destroyer, but that one--as you pointed out in what determines our favorites--struck my fancy immediately.

I think the old 1/1400th kit captures the 6-footer very well. It's a very well-done kit despite a few shortcomings. This time, however, I'd lay money that, if there is to be a new 1701D kit, they'll opt for one accurate to the 4-footer.

Oh, as for Jein's version of the TOS 1701, I've always liked it. It was a bit of an amalgamation of features from the various versions of the ship. I consider it an upgrade to the Constitution class. I noticed from the first time I saw it on screen that it wasn't accurate to the 11-footer due to the "toilet bowl rim" (as I've always called it) on the bottom of the saucer. That particular feature was on the 3-footer and the AMT & AMT/ERTL model kit versions of it as well as showing up in Jefferies' initial drawings and a multitude of fan blueprints and even FJ's Tech Manual drawings. But, yeah, it is not my preferred version of the ship and thankfully Polar Lilghts and R2 fixed that for us with the 1/1000th and 1/350th model kits.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Cult has the final pricing on the Stun gun/ Commlock from R2 $43.99 retail. Not bad at all, I'll be buying at least 3-4 at that price! Now what to do with my Century Castings Resin set with the metal adfd on's.

Voyager is listed at $49.99 retail.


----------

